
The Reporter and The Serial Killer - unquote
https://crimereads.com/sandy-fawkes-the-reporter-and-the-serial-killer/
======
miesman
For those also having difficulty loading:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20190426160002/https://crimereads...](http://web.archive.org/web/20190426160002/https://crimereads.com/sandy-
fawkes-the-reporter-and-the-serial-killer/)

